# CAO Cx2 Toro Cigar Review - Great Cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This one is great if you're looking for a mild to medium bodied cigar, smooth vanilla taste.

Read the full review here: CAO Cx2 Toro Cigar Review - Great Cigar


----------

